# Nobody ever has fun!



## Kooshie (Oct 2, 2009)

The biggest BYC/BYH difference is that BYH people tend to be more practical.  Obviously this section isn't contagious yet!  Oh well.  I have BYC for that.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 3, 2009)

Kooshie said:
			
		

> The biggest BYC/BYH difference is that BYH people tend to be more practical.  Obviously this section isn't contagious yet!  Oh well.  I have BYC for that.


Try SS....we have fun over there!


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not too worried.  This forum still has a bit of growing to do.  Once more people have herds they'll come here and it will get hyperactive like BYC.
Oh well.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Jan 23, 2010)

Kooshie, I know you from BYC!  I see you often in the games jokes fun area.  It's true, this site is more practical.   But very informative.

Smartychick (BYC name)


----------



## Kooshie (Jan 25, 2010)

Iwantgoats said:
			
		

> Kooshie, I know you from BYC!  I see you often in the games jokes fun area.  It's true, this site is more practical.   But very informative.
> 
> Smartychick (BYC name)


I hate to say this but I don't remember you.


----------



## houndit (Jan 26, 2010)

I personally do not mind if there are not as many games.  I feel that sometimes on B.Y.C.  more games are played  than helpful information contributed.  I really like this forum!


----------



## MaggieRae (Feb 20, 2010)

houndit said:
			
		

> I personally do not mind if there are not as many games.  I feel that sometimes on B.Y.C.  more games are played  than helpful information contributed.  I really like this forum!


Me too. But, the helpful info is always there if you ask for it.


----------



## grayhorse1000 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kooshie said:
			
		

> Iwantgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know me? Chickeypeep101? Your're a spaceship!


----------



## Rooster#3 (Apr 1, 2010)

i am also a byc er and i just joined byh because we have a herd of cows and this is my first time breeding rabbits


----------



## mully (Apr 1, 2010)

We are all so busy tending to the needs of larger animals to have "fun"  our animals are our fun .... stick around you will see !!


----------



## aimee (Oct 26, 2010)

my big brother is on BYC he's yessurybob at least i think thats how you spell it im not sure.


----------



## I is me (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, I like BYC more than this place, mainly because there's more fun there! And Kooshie, I know you... O.O


----------



## glenolam (Nov 26, 2010)

IMO, I don't join forums that are aimed at helping others with specific needs/questions just so I can have fun.  I join them because I have questions I want answers to, need advice or want to share my own advice.  To me, the fun is sharing unique ideas and helpful hints that make my life better and easier.

Personally _(and this is purely my personal feeling)_, I rarely visit BYH because IMO it's full of nonsense and garble.  Sure, you can find some good answers if you search reeeeeaallly hard.  Too many people on there though - if you click on recent posts all you get are "fun" topics instead of topics related to the actual reason BYC was started (well, I don't know why it was started, but speculate it was started to help those who wanted to raise chickens).  I used to search for unanswered posts because often there would be new people trying to find answers to their questions, only to find they were put to the bottom of the pile because "breakfast was served".

This may sound crass or rude, but this is why I don't have fun on this forum...well...that kind of fun anyway.

To each his own...


----------



## warthog (Nov 26, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> IMO, I don't join forums that are aimed at helping others with specific needs/questions just so I can have fun.  I join them because I have questions I want answers to, need advice or want to share my own advice.  To me, the fun is sharing unique ideas and helpful hints that make my life better and easier.
> 
> Personally _(and this is purely my personal feeling)_, I rarely visit because IMO it's full of nonsense and garble.  Sure, you can find some good answers if you search reeeeeaallly hard.  Too many people on there though - if you click on recent posts all you get are "fun" topics instead of topics related to the actual reason BYC was started (well, I don't know why it was started, but speculate it was started to help those who wanted to raise chickens).  I used to search for unanswered posts because often there would be new people trying to find answers to their questions, only to find they were put to the bottom of the pile because "breakfast was served".
> 
> ...


Thank you glenolam, I couldn't have put it better.   I rarely visit BYC now, I have learned more here about goats, than I ever could have done on BYC about chickens.

Well put.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 26, 2010)

Who says learning practical, useful information from experienced producers isn't fun?  Uh-oh, now everyone knows I'm a dork...


----------

